# Decorating with Grey



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Since I live in New Mexico, my home is very Southwestern and is decorated with a lot of contemporary and southwestern decor. I have traditional pottery barn furniture but, due to the accents, it looks southwestern -- but just a little bit.

My theme colors throughout the house are carmel, cream and seaglass blue/green.

Now I want to redo my entire house in grey. I want grey everywhere. Do you think this is just because of the state I'm in with my mourning?

I can't picture a southwest style done in grey, but, still I want to repaint and recover everything in grey. I even want to tear up my cream tile and put down grey.

Will this pass or should I just go forward and do it?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Lynn, I love different shades of grey, I think they could be mixed beautifully. Could be expensive to do all that you want to, but hey if that's what you want go for it!!:chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

We just finnished our family room. Many shades of grey and earth tones. I used a designer and she was well worth the money:thumbsup: Grey is very calm.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd wait a while and see what you think in a few months. If you still want to give your home a grey makeover, go for it! My taste in decorating style has changed over the years. My first apartment in Beverly Hills was decorated in southwestern style, complete with a pink leather sofa (so embarrassing). Then I had beach style for only about a year, and finally, I've settled into country French style with no plans to decorate for a while


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Cathy, your home is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cathy -- thanks for the pictures. Love the grey combined with the earth tones.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

elly said:


> We just finnished our family room. Many shades of grey and earth tones. I used a designer and she was well worth the money:thumbsup: Grey is very calm.


May I just say, your house is breath taking!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you thinking of about *fifty* shades? Sorry, I couldn't help it, especially since every response spelled it grEy instead of grAy. LOL (in American English gray is the color and Grey is a name. In England the color is grey.)

On the serious side....I suggest you wait a little while, before you undertake such a huge project. It certainly could be beautiful and sophisticated though.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Are you thinking of about *fifty* shades? Sorry, I couldn't help it, especially since every response spelled it grEy instead of grAy. LOL (in American English gray is the color and Grey is a name. In England the color is grey.)
> 
> On the serious side....I suggest you wait a little while, before you undertake such a huge project. It certainly could be beautiful and sophisticated though.


Thanks Sylie:HistericalSmiley:The color on my walls is Analytical GrAy:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

elly said:


> We just finnished our family room. Many shades of grey and earth tones. I used a designer and she was well worth the money:thumbsup: Grey is very calm.


Cathy, your home is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynn, maybe you could start with redecorating one room in gray. See how you like that and then move on to others. I like the combination of gray, yellow and white...a friend of mine did one of the rooms in her new house in those colors and I think it looks great!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Since I live in New Mexico, my home is very Southwestern and is decorated with a lot of contemporary and southwestern decor. I have traditional pottery barn furniture but, due to the accents, it looks southwestern -- but just a little bit.
> 
> My theme colors throughout the house are carmel, cream and seaglass blue/green.
> 
> ...


That's what I think. Why do you want grey ? It's a depressing color. I don't like white walls in my house because I am associating white walls to hospitals ! I would wait a couple more years before changing the colors. Heck, you might even change your mind in a couple of months. Changing the colors in your house will not bring Jerry back. Think about that. All it will do is depressing you more. And I don't think Jerry wants you to be depressed. He wants you to move on and be happy without him. :grouphug::grouphug: Look at it another way. Ask yourself if Jerry would like grey in your house ! Would he have agreed to paint all your house in grey ?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

elly said:


> We just finnished our family room. Many shades of grey and earth tones. I used a designer and she was well worth the money:thumbsup: Grey is very calm.


Cathy, your house is beautiful! I especially love the Maltese pillow you have. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

elly said:


> We just finnished our family room. Many shades of grey and earth tones. I used a designer and she was well worth the money:thumbsup: Grey is very calm.


I just want to clarify because of my answer to Lynn. This pictures are beautiful. It is just not my style. I would never go for black furniture. I love to see it on pictures, just not in my house. But that's me. Like some people like white. They like white dishes. I almost hate them. Don't ask me why, I don't know.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've always heard its wise to wait about a year before making any major changes after a death. Cathy's home is beautiful, but are you really sure? You have mentioned moving to Boca. I'd wait on that for a while too.

I hate blue. Have nothing blue, not even clothes!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jerry would have loved me to do everything in "Battleship Gray". It would have reminded him of his Navy days. LOL

I'm sure it's the mood I'm in because I want everything to be Black and Grey -- no other colors. I even want to paint all the beautiful wood cabinets grey. Ugh!!! It must be the mood -- it will pass.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn, don't paint the cabinets!!! I LOVE grey- my bedroom is grey with white furniture and accents of yellow throughout. Grey is definitely the "in" shade used as a neutral backdrop right now. BUT, I think the real trick to success is finding the RIGHT shade of grey. There are some more taupe-neutral-warm greys vs. blue-toned cool greys vs. olive-grey shades. You can try getting a few swatches or a small paint can and do one area to test it out. I think the warmer grey tones may fit your southwest accents!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn if you think it might be your mood I would only do paint and things that would be easily changed....not carpet, tiles, cabinetry, etc. Those things can be changed later if your mood doesn't change and you decide you love the gray. Cathy's home is beautiful, but she knew it wasn't her mood of the day that made her go with the gray.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think a lovely light blue/gray color would be very nice. Paint one room and see how you like it! Maybe a little redecorating is in order. I just wouldn't do anything drastic all at once. Change a color, see how it sits.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jerry would have loved me to do everything in "Battleship Gray". It would have reminded him of his Navy days. LOL
> 
> I'm sure it's the mood I'm in because I want everything to be Black and Grey -- no other colors. I even want to paint all the beautiful wood cabinets grey. Ugh!!! It must be the mood -- it will pass.


I think you answered your own question, Lynn. It is just a gray mood. Give it some time...also think about the waste involved in tearing out perfectly good tile...think about the impact...it would be like wasting thousands, millions, even hundreds of plastic bags.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Grey is *not* a depressing color! I don't know why people think that. Just like there are thousands of different tones of blue, green, brown, etc, there are so many different tones of grey that give off different moods. Grey is the new tan. It's a neutral, and you can even successfully use it with shades of brown if you want.

My living room has khaki walls but we just got a new grey/slate wool rug. I love it.

The master bedroom has grey walls, Benjamin Moore "Coventry Gray" (but mixed in Valspar paint).

I will try to remember to post photos tomorrow. I was going to take pictures today but realized I needed to charge the camera battery.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Your house is lovely ,the Grays look great too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love your house pictures, I think the grey looks great. I agree it is a calm colour and it's all in the tones and accents you use.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Cathy, I love your house. It is beautiful:wub:


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

I love grey home decor! I, too, want to paint my walls grey. You should go for it!  It's just paint. If you don't like it you can re-paint it.


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

I just saw the pictures... didn't realize you already painted. It is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I read that grey is THE "in" color this year in home decor so apparently, whether it is your mood or not, Lynn, you have your finger on the pulse of interior design!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

elly said:


> We just finnished our family room. Many shades of grey and earth tones. I used a designer and she was well worth the money:thumbsup: Grey is very calm.


Beautiful pictures of your home! I think the grey makes a lovely backdrop for your gorgeous fluffs!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I love grey!!! If done well, it's not depressing at all. It's VERY chic. That said, my house has no grey, all warm tones. To go grey would require a complete overhaul!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cathy I always drool when I see pics of your house. Funny how I never once thought of your house as grey. I think warm neutrals, more in the brown tones. Now it dawns on me you've chosen warm greys with more brown hues. Just lovely. 

Lynn, honestly I think if you have the desire to do a project like this, and it will not be a burden on you financially, do it! I think projects and fresh looks are exactly what we need when going through emotional times like this. Just make sure you choose to do things keeping in mind you may want to completely re-do them again in a year or two. That may determine to what extent you want to go with renovations and redecorating. And I would suggest going with shades of grey that most line up with colors you are most generally drawn to. For example, if you are most often drawn to warm colors then go with greys that have more warm undertones. If you tend to do more cool colors, go with greys that have more of those undertones.

For me personally, I've always been more conservative with the major things and choose more neutrals. You can so easily change up a look with pops of color here and there then. Even change the whole look of a room by using different color pillows, throw rugs, etc... I happen to love more of a monochromatic look. To me it is very restful and soothing and calming. However if money weren't a determining factor, I'd love to just once go with the current look of the moment. Trendy. You know, the things that date a house? You can walk into a home and immediately say, well this house hasn't been updated since the 70's, 80's, etc... lol 

If you do it, you'll have to give us step by step pics of the progress you know.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cathy your house is beautiful, I have been looking for 3 years for a bedroom color, I'm not a gray fan but oh my gosh I love the gray in your house, gotta share with me the brand and color, please pm me.
Lynn I think you need a change it will brighten your days, go for it and when you finish please take pictures so I can see.
Cathy I am just so excited to have found my bedroom color:chili: can't wait to hear back from you


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I things gray tones can subdue a color and keep it warm. I'm getting ready to paint my son's room a very light green/gray called "Turtle Dove!"
Lynn, It may be that you are looking for change in your life and color may be one of many choices you can make, because you are in control of your future! Hugs!


----------

